# Want to buy stand for 40 gallon breeder



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The tank came from the Petco $1/gallon sale. Now I need a stand, the plainer the better. A very simple metal frame would be great! The tank is 18" x 36".

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

2x4? all I have are 20 gallon stands... I was at metrofish's house tonight he said that soon he would possible selling his metal stands because he was going to build more stands out of 2x4 so he might have a 40g breeder stand doesn't hurt to ask.


----------

